# Furries, unite!



## Clever-Fox (Oct 16, 2013)

*looks out into the large libraries of the Chronicles...* Hello?! Any other furries in here?!

Anyway, I probably didn't mention this in my introduction, but I am a furry. I figured I'd post this topic and see if there are any fellow furries hiding amongst the masses...


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 16, 2013)

what sort of reading would you suggest to the fur-currious?


----------



## Clever-Fox (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd suggest web comics like Furthia High. It's good comic series, even if you don't like furry writing. As for books or short stories.... Not sure about anything specific, but there is plenty of stuff around the web.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 17, 2013)

"plenty of stuff about the web" has so far avoided all my search engines. 
Except those slide shows on youtube where they raid deviant art and run a pop song in the back.


----------



## jastius (Oct 18, 2013)

i am not sure about furry... does being fuzzy count?


----------

